# Tricycle identification



## Appliance tech (Oct 23, 2017)

I have this old tricycle at my moms house that I want to restore for my two year old. My mom found it at yard sale and has no info as to what company made it and how old it is. 
Any info would be greatly appreciated 
Raphael.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Raphael, and welcome to the CABE! Could you possibly get a rear photo that shows the step plate clearly? When there's no other markings, the design in that plate can many times identify the maker. I'm thinking this might be a Mercury or Midwest tricycle with the rain gutter style front fender, but the step plate design could make identification of it more accurate.

Dave


----------



## Appliance tech (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks Dave, I'm already hooked to this site!


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 27, 2017)

Sorry, I had to be away from the computer for a few days. I am stumped on this one. The raingutter fender tells me it has to be a Merc or Midwest/MTD. The rear step plate looks more like Midwest than Mercury though I don't feel confident enough to say 100% for sure it is a Midwest. I see that yellow house paint is coming off in places to reveal red paint underneath. Perhaps you could carefully remove it from the head tube area to reveal part or all of the original head badge, if it wasn't removed before painting.

Dave


----------



## Appliance tech (Oct 29, 2017)

Will do, Thanks Dave! 

I found a picture online that I think is an identical tricycle and it's an mercury.  Do you know is it was restored to its original look? Were the handel bars and wheels originally painted white or the were chome? Also where could I get the correct head badge? TYVM!


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 29, 2017)

Looks like you found a pretty good match with the Merc! Here's a site that has replacement head badge decals for Mercury tricycles. Not sure which style was used on yours though I'd guess the rectangular one. As I mentioned, it might still be hidden under the yellow paint. I've never dealt with this site before but they seem to have a good selection of trike head badge decals - https://www.gocreativegraphics.com/tricycle-bicycle-decals-and-headbad
Some trike models had painted handlebars and some were plated. Best place to remove the surface paint off the handlebar and check is at a grip end to see what's underneath. The plating under the grips usually fared better than plating that was always exposed and could have pitted and flaked off over the years. If you just have bare steel under the paint at the grips, it's a pretty good assumption the bar was no doubt originally painted white.


----------



## Appliance tech (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi Dave, restoration is coming along nicely. I got the tricycle disassembled and in the process of sanding down the old paint. There's two plastic washers that stabilize the hand bar one is cracked and the other worn out. Do you know what they're called and where I could get them?


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 30, 2017)

I imagine these parts would be called sleeves or bushings since they allow the bar to turn but keep it from having any "slop" caused by too loose of a fit. You might be able to find something that could replace them in a hardware store. Usually in the fasteners section they have drawers with all kinds of specialty washers, spacers, and other small mechanical parts. It will be nice to see the trike all spiffed up when you finish it.

Dave


----------



## Appliance tech (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks Dave, I definitely will share pictures.


----------



## Appliance tech (Dec 11, 2017)

Appliance tech said:


> Thanks Dave, I definitely will share pictures.





All done. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 12, 2017)

Looking real good! That's the nice thing about older ride on toys - you have something solid to work with that can be worthwhile fixing up.

Dave


----------



## old farmhouse (Nov 6, 2022)

Looking to identify my tricycle.  No head badge. Thinking late 20's.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2022)

@cr250mark @ridingtoy @Oldbikes may be able to help with identification. I agree with time frame. You are always better off starting you own thread though. V/r Shawn


----------



## old farmhouse (Nov 7, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> @cr250mark @ridingtoy @Oldbikes may be able to help with identification. I agree with time frame. You are always better off starting you own thread though. V/r Shawn



Thank you Sir. This site is hard to follow for me. Can't make heads or tails on where to post or how to. 
But the word is around here, You my friend are the go to man about these early bikes. Any rarity to this Tricycle with this condition?
Love to figure out the maker and approximate value. I am an antique buyer, but as far as bikes go, my best was my own 69 or so purple 5 speed Schwinn Rams horn mom bought me new with paper route money. Beat that to death.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2022)

Please take a look at the screenshots. First click on "Forums" to show all the different categories. Select the appropriate category and click the "Post Thread" button. Re: value--not a lot in my book even though it is original paint and except for one pedal and grips is complete. I'd value at $125-150 in a retail environment but if it were mine at a show I'd take $75 pretty quick. This style of trike is not something I collect so I'll let the others weigh in here with their thoughts. V/r Shawn






Next...




Lastly...


----------



## old farmhouse (Nov 7, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Please take a look at the screenshots. First click on "Forums" to show all the different categories. Select the appropriate category and click the "Post Thread" button. Re: value--not a lot in my book even though it is original paint and except for one pedal and grips is complete. I'd value at $125-150 in a retail environment but if it were mine at a show I'd take $75 pretty quick. This style of trike is not something I collect so I'll let the others weigh in here with their thoughts. V/r Shawn
> 
> 
> View attachment 1727626
> ...






old farmhouse said:


> Thank you Sir. This site is hard to follow for me. Can't make heads or tails on where to post or how to.
> But the word is around here, You my friend are the go to man about these early bikes. Any rarity to this Tricycle with this condition?
> Love to figure out the maker and approximate value. I am an antique buyer, but as far as bikes go, my best was my own 69 or so purple 5 speed Schwinn Rams horn mom bought me new with paper route money. Beat that to death.



I tried to post in tricycles and it wont upload photos. I clicked attach, checked photos and clicked done and nothing happens.
Using android phone


----------

